# -On the Beds-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, I'm up to 20-lakes so far this season. And I've recently seen my first verifiable bass on beds in the last few days. I didn't get out much in March when the weather was warm. But my guess is, a few of them have already spawned in some lakes.
Either way, I thought I would pass it along. I caught a lot of dinks/males lately during the last cold front. But this heat wave and warm nights is gonna bring 'em in.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, I figured with this warm weather this week and the full moon this weekend, it will be full out on by Sunday.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep went to aep tonight with mike(onayak) and saw same thing. Saw two nice fish on beds and one monster bass before the storms hit. Quite possibly the biggest bass I've ever seen. I threw some baits at the first 4-5 pounder I saw and nothing happening, didn't even try the monster as the storms were starting. Also while driving home down 146 there was a huge flame off in the distance just under the tree line but flames would go over tree line at times. Right by one lane construction zone. We saw the light in the distance while at pond tho and it was a good 20 mins of driving later when I actually saw the flame? It was a big flame but small area not like a house on fire but like I huge torch? Anyone have any idea?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Love2kayak said:


> Yep went to aep tonight with mike(onayak) and saw same thing. Saw two nice fish on beds and one monster bass before the storms hit. Quite possibly the biggest bass I've ever seen. I threw some baits at the first 4-5 pounder I saw and nothing happening, didn't even try the monster as the storms were starting. Also while driving home down 146 there was a huge flame off in the distance just under the tree line but flames would go over tree line at times. Right by one lane construction zone. We saw the light in the distance while at pond tho and it was a good 20 mins of driving later when I actually saw the flame? It was a big flame but small area not like a house on fire but like I huge torch? Anyone have any idea?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Gas well. They burn them off for a day or so before tapping the for production. They just finished doing this at my father in laws well site. It's quite a sight!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Confirmed...bass on beds. Saw them at Clendening and Leesville.....sure to be doing the same all over the SE area.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I think by this weekend the bass at Piedmont and Clendenning will be heavily on the beds. The spawn at Tappan usually takes place before either of those lakes so they could be really into the spawn there. Have not been to Tappan but just going from experience.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Carver said:


> I think by this weekend the bass at Piedmont and Clendenning will be heavily on the beds. The spawn at Tappan usually takes place before either of those lakes so they could be really into the spawn there. Have not been to Tappan but just going from experience.


I hope so!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

Great report jig n pig and 20 lakes, thats awsome!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

theres alot of fish on there beds at tappan. was supposed to fish an open and i figure i had it won with a few spots i found that hasnt been touched yet. had 7lbs pounds in boat this past monday with three fish and figure i could have gotten a 15lb or better bag. but instead in workin, funny how that happens sometimes. hopefully mt partner picks them up and out of kindness buys me some lunch next time we are out.


----------

